# New Cube TImer - CubeTimer.io



## bagwaa (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Not sure if anyone is interested or not, but I recently created my own cube timer, it's quite early in development and I have a tonne of features to implement, I am adding new stuff daily at the moment.

The main idea is to have a login so that you can keep all the times you want, you can then look through certain statistics and graphs on the site. Also comes with a few extra nice things like audible alerts when you beat your Ao5 and when the timer starts etc.

Take a look, let me know what you think.

http://cubetimer.io


----------



## Megard Thierry (Apr 21, 2017)

Great , 
Audible alert on 8 seconds too ?
Where can we test it ? http://cubertimer.io is not open


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Apr 21, 2017)

Quite cool.

I'd love for there to be a 2D drawing of the scramble to make knowing about a misscramble easy. And I'd love for there to be lots of subsets / divisions of subsets options, eg. 'OLL-Dot cases', as there is no real trainer for subsets out there.


----------



## bagwaa (Apr 21, 2017)

Megard Thierry said:


> Great ,
> Audible alert on 8 seconds too ?
> Where can we test it ? http://cubertimer.io is not open



ahh I made a typo, http://cubetimer.io


----------



## TheBlazingAce (May 4, 2017)

Hey Bagwaa, It is telling me cubetimer.io is unable to handle this request. (I am on chrome)


----------



## bagwaa (May 4, 2017)

TheBlazingAce said:


> Hey Bagwaa, It is telling me cubetimer.io is unable to handle this request. (I am on chrome)



weird, seems to be working from what I can see? do you have a screenshot of this? still happening?


----------



## TheBlazingAce (May 5, 2017)

bagwaa said:


> weird, seems to be working from what I can see? do you have a screenshot of this? still happening?


Yes
no screenshot. it says cubetimer.io is unable to handle this request
EDIT: This was my main timer for abt a week.


----------



## bagwaa (May 5, 2017)

Sounds like your IP has been added to the auto-ban list on the site, if you can DM me your IP address or at least the first 3 parts then I can look in the list and see whats happened.


----------



## Shiv3r (May 5, 2017)

I have been using this timer since the first time he posted it on reddit, and I can confidently say I use it as my main desktop timer(3x3 only really). I really like the inspection, and although the audible queues can be annoying simetimes, I really like a lot of the things he has added on to the timer, such as videoing your solves and inspection time. 
I suggest @bagwaa maybe a good Idea would be to post about this in general speedcubing discussion. more people have to learn about this.(it's really boring always having today's fastest recorded solve  )


----------



## Shiv3r (May 5, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Quite cool.
> 
> I'd love for there to be a 2D drawing of the scramble to make knowing about a misscramble easy. And I'd love for there to be lots of subsets / divisions of subsets options, eg. 'OLL-Dot cases', as there is no real trainer for subsets out there.


there is the trainers on CStimer, and I know for a fact that you can train Roux L10P solvs, which is what I sued to practice CMLL. I like this because the lack of complications, there's only 3x3. I like using it due to that. I don't always do all my solves on it because there's no OH, 2x2, etc. but that's fine because if I'm not wring adding more puzzle types would make it really hard, especially with video recording and stuff, to organize it I think. 

Maybe @bagwaa you could make another app that is purely a trainer app, for things like OLL, LL, CMLL, etc.


----------



## Malkom (May 5, 2017)

it sucks cuz theres no mega


----------



## kid who cubes (Jul 15, 2017)

I got this message when i clicked the link 

An error has occured with our website and our web team have been notified.
INSERT INTO basket SET user = '', cookie = '99992e99841eb16bfd56d583861e130f', ts = NOW(), items = '0', total = '0.00'


----------



## Jlvs2run (Jul 15, 2017)

Same thing:
An error has occured with our website and our web team have been notified.
INSERT INTO basket SET user = '', cookie = '6ebadcbcf081e2277868929c02c7250b', ts = NOW(), items = '0', total = '0.00'


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 15, 2017)

The service has been discontinued. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/CubeTimer/comments/6l1d96/cubetimer_dead/


----------

